# Four more elements named



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 8, 2016)

Element 113:  Nihonium (Nh) - Nihon is one of two Japanese words for Japan* and translates as the land of the rising sun. 

Element 115: Moscovium (Mv)
Element 117: Tennessine (Ts)
Element 118: Oganesson (Og) honouring the Russian nuclear physicist, Yuri Oganessian.
IUPAC is naming the four new elements nihonium, moscovium, tennessine, and oganesson - IUPAC | International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry



> The IUPAC Inorganic Chemistry Division has reviewed and considered these proposals and recommends these for acceptance. A five-month public review is now set, expiring 8 November 2016, prior to the formal approval by the IUPAC Council.
> 
> The guidelines for the naming the elements were recently revised [3] and shared with the discoverers to assist in their proposals. Keeping with tradition, newly discovered elements can be named after:
> (a) a mythological concept or character (including an astronomical object),
> ...



Link showing position in Periodic table
Four elements earn permanent seats on the periodic table

These elements only exist (for a short while) due to artificial synthesis. However Americium in smoke detectors is entirely a synthetic man made element.

[* The Chinese characters can be read as Nippon or Nihon, the Japanese government has no official position!]


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 8, 2016)

But...it's Elerium 115!!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 8, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> But...it's Elerium


Never heard of it, so looked it up.
Elerium

Next you'll be telling me there is a green crystal grown from a compound based on an inert gas!


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 9, 2016)

What happened to element 115 Ununpentium?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2016)

Starbeast said:


> What happened to element 115 Ununpentium?


Un = 1
un = 1
pentium = 5

Elements when first identified, but before they are named, are labelled by the Latin for the digits.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 9, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> But...it's Elerium 115!!


It can be unfortunate when science catches up with science fiction....


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 10, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Un = 1
> un = 1
> pentium = 5
> 
> Elements when first identified, but before they are named, are labelled by the Latin for the digits.



Thank you. I don't know Latin. 

Will these new elements save our planet? Help save lives? Boost technology? Get us into space? Or cost us more money for decades of research?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 10, 2016)

Starbeast said:


> Will these new elements


I don't know, pure research often has no immediate obvious value yet later can be a vital rung on the ladder to something really important. We need to do it anyway.

Smoke detectors have saved a lot of lives.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 10, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I don't know, pure research often has no immediate obvious value yet later can be a vital rung on the ladder to something really important. We need to do it anyway.
> 
> Smoke detectors have saved a lot of lives.



A Smoke Detector is a simple device, that you can buy almost anywhere. You can't go to a store and buy Element 118.

Anyway. These new elements won't make any difference in my lifetime.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 10, 2016)

Starbeast said:


> A Smoke Detector is a simple device, that you can buy almost anywhere


Uses synthetic Americium, element 95, you can't buy that element unless you are a smoke detector manufacturer.

It's impossible to predict what the effect of synthesis of these elements may be. They could be useless forever.


----------



## johnnyjet (Jun 10, 2016)

Starbeast said:


> You can't go to a store and buy Element 118.



My order of Element 118 is back ordered!  Out of stock.  Can you believe it?

Anyway, no telling what the future of these new elements might be.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 10, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Uses synthetic Americium, element 95, you can't buy that element unless you are a smoke detector manufacturer.
> 
> It's impossible to predict what the effect of synthesis of these elements may be. They could be useless forever.



That's fine. My concern is the radioactive materials that are used in some electronic devices that we all have in our homes.



johnnyjet said:


> My order of Element 118 is back ordered!  Out of stock.  Can you believe it?
> 
> Anyway, no telling what the future of these new elements might be.



Thanks for the laugh Johnnyjet. You made my morning.

*Element 2* makes me talk funny. But I love *Element 11* on my potato chips and popcorn. Unfortunately too much of it can give us heart attacks. Phew. I think I smell *Element 16*. Oh, it's me. Pardon me.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 10, 2016)

These elements were discovered some time ago, any advantage to be secretely gained has been achieved, but; very interesting huh? We didn't know everything!? Elements were hiding from us, the sneaky little things. Next thing you know, we get UFO. (hey, accidental song lyric!) ...


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 10, 2016)

J Riff said:


> These elements were discovered some time ago,


Synthesised, yes. It takes a while to do the naming. It's not finalised till November 2016.


----------

